# 1X4CB left, is it worth another FET?



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone help?

I had 4 blasts from 1 ICSI cycle last year: 4AB, 2x 3AB's and the one left is a 4CB

The 2x 3AB resulted in BFP but ended this week, a chemical pregnancy  

My question is-is it worth trying with this blast? I have a fear that we have a rubbish batch and from what I have read, C means few cells  

 even better-any BFPs out there from such a blast??


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Faith - I'd say go for it ..... It's one of those situations where you'll always think 'what if' .. 


   


Take care Tis xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Thetis*  thank you, I am just very scared


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

What does your clinic say honey    ??


Mine were grade 2 (do it differently in Czech) but by the time it came to tranfer they were grade 1!  So you never know honey.


Take care    Tis xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Haven't spoken to them yet, will talk it through when we go for our consultation in a couple of weeks time. 

xx


----------



## trueblue (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi my precious perfect little boy was the result of a real no hope thawed blast , we thought we had no chance as they transfred 2 poor blasts ( sorry i can t remember the grades) the rest were lost at thaw. Just finished another ivf - test next week, fingers crossed!
It can happen he is proof of a miracle but its what you decide on that counts , wishing you the best of luck !


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*trueblue* Thank you for the positve story and it resulting in your little boy  Good luck for OTD


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Faithope, I would say go for it!!!


To be honest they can never be certain what will happen to your little embie once it's on board!!!  My last FET I had one perfect little fella put back, and one embryo that had lost cells in thaw, wasn't doing very well at all, and in the embryologist's own words " this embryo is not good at all, but we'll put it back anyway as it can't do any harm" - hey, and look at that poor little thing now!  He is 8 months old and currently snuggled up with his twin brother in his cot!!!!!!!!!


Wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

they are adorable   Thank you for the good luck


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Faithhope,

I have followed you on the Oxford board and teachers board and I am so sorry you have not had success yet.  I have one embryo left at Oxford too and I am planning to do FET after the story the nurse at my GP's surgery told me.  Her son and his wife had 3 ivfs all bfn.  They had one frostie left but had basically given up hope. They had it put back and said if it didn't work that was it.  It did work they got a bfp and had a healthy baby girl.  I don't know grades etc for the embryo but I am guessing they would have put the best ones back on the fresh attempts so this one was a second best if you know what I mean.  

I think you should go for it as you never know and it seems ivf is not an exact science - perfect grade embryos don't make it and dodgy little ones do sometimes.  

Good luck I really hope it works for you,

Velma


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi *Velma*

Thank you so much for your post-wow thats an amazing story  You are right-in our fresh TX we had the best one put back-4AB, our 3 frozen one's were 2x3AB's and last one that is left is 4CB... DH is very keen to use it before we need to pay £160 for keeping it frozen for another year (august) Looking at it, we got pregnant from either one or both that were less grades than the orginal transfer so I am answering my own question aren't I 

Good Luck with your FET, if you see that we are likely to be going through TX at the same time, feel free to PM or post on the threads and we can support each other


----------

